# Who are the people in these videos?



## FistOfBuddha (Jun 28, 2006)

A friend let me borrow a video that has some old kenpo training footage, and I'm curious about a few of the people shown. I guess I'm wondering "where are they now"...are they school owners, instructors, etc. or do they still train in kenpo at all?

Here are some pics I took of the tv screen. If anyone has any info, please post.

First are these 2 guys:

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/63a28c10.jpg

And then this guy, who looks an awful lot like Esai Morales from NYPD Blue:

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/705b28b1.jpg

another photo of same guy:

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/c5448bd7.jpg

And finally this strapping young lad with the Chuck Norris beard:

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/ad9d132b.jpg


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the guy in the blue in the last picture is Clyde O'Briant (hope I spelled that right.)


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 28, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> A friend let me borrow a video that has some old kenpo training footage, and I'm curious about a few of the people shown. I guess I'm wondering "where are they now"...are they school owners, instructors, etc. or do they still train in kenpo at all?
> 
> Here are some pics I took of the tv screen. If anyone has any info, please post.
> 
> ...



The guy on the left is Clarence McGee.



			
				FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> And then this guy, who looks an awful lot like Esai Morales from NYPD Blue:
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/705b28b1.jpg
> 
> ...



Don't know



			
				FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> And finally this strapping young lad with the Chuck Norris beard:
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/ad9d132b.jpg



Yea, that looks like Clyde.


----------



## MJS (Jun 28, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> another photo of same guy:
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/KatieJ_03/c5448bd7.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## gixxershane (Jun 28, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> FistOfBuddha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 28, 2006)

FistOfBuddha said:
			
		

> A friend let me borrow a video that has some old kenpo training footage, and I'm curious about a few of the people shown. I guess I'm wondering "where are they now"...are they school owners, instructors, etc. or do they still train in kenpo at all?
> 
> Here are some pics I took of the tv screen. If anyone has any info, please post.
> 
> ...


 
First Pic: Clarence McGee(?) and Ernie George (still teaching)
Second Pic: Rick (last name escapes me) (still teaching)
Third Pic: Larry Tatum (still teaching, school owner) and Rick
Fourth Pic: Larry Tatum and Clyde O'Briant (Still teaching, school owner)


----------



## gixxershane (Jun 28, 2006)

is it Rick Fowler? (sp) or some other rick

i like the ponch idea...:rofl:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 28, 2006)

gixxershane said:
			
		

> is it Rick Fowler? (sp) or some other rick
> 
> i like the ponch idea...:rofl:


 
No not Fowler.  It is Rick Jeffcoat.


----------



## Doc (Jun 28, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> No not Fowler.  It is Rick Jeffcoat.


The gentleman standing next to Earnie George was Curtis Faust. Originally from Shotokan and switched to Lima Lama and black belt under the late Sal Esquivel, and was a student of mine during the time period that encompassed the shooting of the videos. He has sinece changed his name to Abdul Muhammad, and last heard from was teaching his own system out of Sedona, Arizona.


----------



## BNur (Nov 19, 2006)

The gentleman standing next to Earnie George was Curtis Faust. Originally from Shotokan and switched to Lima Lama and black belt under the late Sal Esquivel, and was a student of mine during the time period that encompassed the shooting of the videos. He has sinece changed his name to Abdul Muhammad, and last heard from was teaching his own system out of Sedona, Arizona.
_______________________________________________________

I took classes from Abdul Muhammad (previously knows as Curtis Faust) - it certainly is him in the video as I watched that video several times during classes!!

BN


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 19, 2006)

Doc, you crack me up! 

So, how does Ron Chapel remember who's who, where they came from and were they went?

Well, consider this little bit of information.  The Black Karate Federation was founded in 1969, by a small group of young, but extremely experienced martial artists.  

Curtis Faust, now Abdul Muhammad, was among a group that regularly met with the founding members of the BKF at various locations, around LA, on Saturday mornings to workout together and exchange techniques.

Among the original founding members of the BKF were Steve Sanders - President, Jerry Smith - Vice President, Cliff Steward - Secretary, Karal Armelin - Treasurer, and Ron Chapel - Technical Historian.  

Mr. Chapel was not only considered to be, but officially appointed as, a martial arts technical historian thirty seven years ago.

Doc, what can I say, but . . . darn you're old!


----------



## Doc (Nov 20, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:


> Doc, you crack me up!
> 
> So, how does Ron Chapel remember who's who, where they came from and were they went?
> 
> ...


Thanks I needed that (like Dracula needs sunlight).

For the record the BKF was founded based on a suggestion from Ed Parker by myself, Cliff Stewart, and Glover (Jerry) Smith. The first Board of Directors brought Steve and Karl in. Bet you didn't know that. And yes I'm old. Wanna make something out of it? Meet me at Bummy's buddy, and bring your lovely wife and an appetite.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 24, 2006)

Heh. I might be swinging LA-ward here in December sometime. I'll have to shoot ya a call if I do.


----------

